# Need help on .38 crimp, please...



## UKWildcatFan (Sep 9, 2011)

What do you crimp your cases to? is the goal to have the same measurement from the bottom of the case (obviously above the rim) the same as the top? I'm used to .45ACP and I crimp to .470" - what is standard for .38? 

Thanks!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I suggest that you are comparing apples to oranges.
The .45 ACP cartridge should most properly receive a _taper_ crimp, since the round is supposed to headspace on the case mouth. (Of course, in real life it can also "headspace" on where it's gripped by the extractor, but that's another issue.)
The general case for .38 revolver cartridges (if that's the ".38" you had in mind) is a _roll_ crimp, because revolver cartridges generally headspace on their rims, and are insensitive to what is done to the case mouth.
At any rate, when reloading for revolvers, if it slips easily into and out of the gun's chambers, it's OK. Also generally, properly made seating and crimping dies would not allow cartridges to bulge inappropriately.

If that doesn't answer your question satisfactorily, refine the query and ask it again.


----------



## UKWildcatFan (Sep 9, 2011)

Thx, yes I've read on the different crimps. I'll simply roll crimp as needed to slip into the cylinder and off to the range I'll go. Are your measurements about the same from the bottom third of the cartridge to the neck?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I merely accept the finished cartridge, exactly as it comes from the dies I'm using, as long as it freely slips into the gun's chamber. That is sufficient in most handgun situations.

The thing to remember about roll crimps is that the crimping die has to roll the case mouth into the correct part of the bullet. Frequently there is a specific crimping groove "built-into" a revolver bullet, usually closer to its tip than its uppermost lubrication groove.


----------



## UKWildcatFan (Sep 9, 2011)

Ok, thank you Steve. Much appreciated.


----------



## robertcseg (Jan 29, 2012)

I had this same problem.My first reloads were 38Spl, the first reloads were 158 gr lead round nose that had a crimp groove. I got lucky my dies were correctly set so the crimp was good without my realizing what I had done. The next batch of bulletts were Lead Semi Wad Cutters without a crimp groove. When these were loaded the bullett would "spin" in the case with very light forces.The literature says IF THERE IS NO CRIMP GROOVE DO NOT CRIMP so for lack of greater knowledge I very carefully adjusted my die such that the bullett was just secure in the case making sure that my Cartridge overall length was correct. Regards


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Full-wadcutters, used in a revolver, are frequently crimped-in over the top of the bullet.
It doesn't require a whole lot of crimp, but for sure revolver function it is best to crimp _all_ bullets into their cases.

Accuracy loads use less powder than combat loads, so there's room to seat the wadcutter bullet all the way into the case.
Check your manual's "recipe" for guidance. There might be an illustration of this.


----------

